# NOLS vs. RMI vs. SOLO



## small1765 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello-

I'm seriously considering taking a WEMT course. Can anyone speak to the advantages of taking a NOLS vs. RMI vs. SOLO course? I was hoping to hear from those who have taken a course, with some explanations of why you chose NOLS, RMI, etc. and what your experience was. Also, how helpful were the programs for finding a job afterwards? What sort of employment were you able to obtain having a freshly minted WEMT? 

Thanks, I'd really appreciate any information!


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 15, 2013)

Went to SOLO for my EMT and WEMT (combined). Loved it there! Great people, great instructors!

I chose SOLO because it's run by a physician who had been an EMT, Medic, and a PA, and actively teaches courses, too. Plus, Conway, NH is gorgeous in the winter!

I was still in college, so I worked PT. Several of the other students were also in college. One was going for FD in Maine, I believe. A couple were just out of the military. Others were going back into EMS after having been out, some were looking to do EMS full time, and there was even a Park Ranger!

Overall: mostly college-educated (or in college), with a few ex-military, and two prior-EMS (both had been EMT-I's but let their certs expire)


----------



## climberslacker (Aug 15, 2013)

I went WMI (What you mean by NOLS) because they have a campus dedicated to their WEMT course in Lander, they are the most "well known", as well as publishing research on Wilderness Medicine. 

I thought it was a great program (1 month living on their campus. They provide room and Board).

Pretty much any organization partnered with WMS (Wilderness Medicine Society) should be good to go though.

I'm currently working as an EMT for an agency that serves a national park and many very rural areas. As such I have put my Wilderness Medicine skills to use in a few different instances and I felt very well prepared.


----------



## climberslacker (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry, in my last paragraph I forgot to mention that WMI is the only WMS Gold Level organization offering a WEMT course. That helped sway my decision. They ARE the best (along with being one of the best NREMT programs in the country).


----------



## small1765 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Employment*

Climberslacker, thanks for the feedback. The job you described seems like exactly what I was hoping to do. Would you mind answering a few questions about it? Unfortunately I can't PM anyone because I'm a new member. Would you mind sending me a PM to discuss a couple questions I had about your employment?


----------



## small1765 (Aug 15, 2013)

Also thanks EpiEMS for the feedback.


----------



## small1765 (Aug 15, 2013)

Climberslacker- what exactly is the WMS Gold level?


----------



## Summit (Aug 15, 2013)

small1765 said:


> Climberslacker- what exactly is the WMS Gold level?



It just means that they donate $5000 per year to WMS. I think most of these programs are going to give you similar outcomes. They do coordinate content. Other good options to consider are WMA, DMM, and CMC (the least expensive option).

-A WMS member


----------



## restlessprairie (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm headed to the WMI in Oct. I chose it because 3 of my instructors have taken several courses with them and they are amazing.


----------



## climberslacker (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks summit, from what I understood, their curriculum has been reviewed by WMS as well, correct?


----------



## Summit (Aug 21, 2013)

When I say they coordinate, I understand all of these organizations got together and had a pow-wow to streamline curricula and content. Each has their own style, experienced/educated instructors, and focus.


----------



## zmedic (Aug 22, 2013)

I did my WEMT with SOLO, loved it. Refreshed with WMI and thought they were good too. I think it's more about who has a class near your that works with the dates you have free. If you live near SOLO, go there. If you are out west, prob more WMI classes.


----------



## kaisardog (Oct 23, 2013)

*cost  of  WMS/ SOLO?*

the  cost  of  those  courses  was  a  concern to  me. i  found a  local  college  EMT  class for  $125 ,  then  found  the  WEMT for  another  $200.  both  were  local .  I'd  love  to  have  gone  with  the  gold  standards  of  SOLO  or  WMS  (but  there  would  go  2 months  of    social  security  checks..   )


----------



## Bart (Oct 28, 2013)

Look at the books.  They're pretty much all teaching the same stuff.  The differences can be found in the instructors.  Don't just look at instructor certs, like years of experience, certifications, etc., you have to look at how well they relate to people, etc.  Being an instructor for those organizations can be a hard lonely life.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Another vote for SOLO*

Took my WFR and WEMT at SOLO, cant say enough good things about both courses. Experienced not just textbook instructors, real life moulage scenarios all run throughout the many acres on their campus, with good people and good vibes. 

Campus is right down the road from downtown Conway with ski resorts, climbing, good food, bars/music, etc 

The WEMT and WFR helped me land a paid ski patrol job. A lot of other people found jobs being the "medic" on wilderness expeditions for troubled teens

Don't know where your located, but if your in the northeast id look into SOLO


----------

